# IPSEC i386 problem



## terminator (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,

 I have quite an interesting problem.

I have a router (the classic PC - FreeBSD 8.1 64bit) (network A) and another router (ALIX - FreeBSD 8.2 32bit) (Network B). There is IPSEC tunnel (racoon) between them - tunnel works fine - I've tested RDP, windows sharing , etc. (it works without any problems). But one thing is not working correctly ... PRINTING (network printing). Printing to any printer with a PCL6 always prints out the timeout error if document is bigger than 64kb. 

PCL5 works, but terribly. The document is printed out too late - about 3 minutes later. (And sometimes it doesn't print out all pages. On the Win server the printing error (failed) is always displayed -even if document was printed after 3 minutes.)

Printer is a network printer (placed in Network B). Printing jobs are executed from w2003 (placed in Network A). Printing jobs goes through IPsec. The printer is normally visible from the w2003. (Installation went without any problems.)

But ... there is another interesting thing. When I change the ALIX with another PC (FreeBSD 8.2 64bit!) (Network B) everything is working correctly. (PCL6 printer prints without any problems immediately! Configuration of IPsec on both devices are the same (IPsec and network settings)! (Configuration from ALIX has been copied to the PC with FreeBSD 8.2 64bit. Also kernel is exactly the same ... with ALTQ and IPSEC.)
So only difference is architecture. 

Have somebody seen this before?

Notes: 
I've tested more printers with PCL6 printer with the same results. 
I've tested another PC (i386) - the same problem as with ALIX mainboard.


----------

